# schräg schreiben



## made2win (10. März 2003)

Hallo,
ist es möglich eine Ebene in einen bestimmten Winkel zu drehen?
Ich möchte einen Text schräg schreiben. Die Funktion "Text verkrümmen" paßt aber nicht so gut, da der text nicht verkrümmt geschrieben werden soll sondern nur in einem bestimmten Winkel.
Hat jemand dazu eine Idee?
Danke
made2win


----------



## Kaprolactam (10. März 2003)

Textebene anwählen, Strg+T drücken, oben in der Mitte anfassen und den Text verzerren.


----------



## made2win (10. März 2003)

*Danke!!! Kann man das auch übers Menü anwählen?*

Danke!
mfg


----------



## prapse (12. August 2003)

hmm bei mir verpixelt die schrift dann total! kA warum ich nich drauf komme wie ich das sonst immer gemacht hab ^^


----------



## bendis (12. August 2003)

Besser, du rasterst die Textebene, bevor du sie transformierst bzw. drehst. Rechtsklick auf Textebene > Ebene rastern. Dann sollte der Verpixelungseffekt nicht so stark ausfallen. Kommt vielleicht auch auf die verwendete Schrift an.

Mfg
Bendis


----------



## antihero (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bendis _
> *Besser, du rasterst die Textebene, bevor du sie transformierst bzw. drehst.*



Ach ja? Eigentlich sollte der Text _ungerastert_ doch weniger verpixeln? Die Schrift ist ja dann nicht als Bitmap sondern als (beinahe) Vektor gespeichert => Verlustfreies Vergrössern...
Oder liege ich damit falsch?

@made2win: ja den Befehl gibts auch im Menu, Ebene anwählen, dann unter "Bearbeiten" => "Transformieren" => "Freies Transformieren". Bei mir musste  ausserdem noch "Neigen" (im gleichen Menu) angewählt werden um die Schrift wie im zweiten Beitrag beschrieben verzerren zu können, liegt evtl. daran dass ich PS6 benutze... oder der Kapro hats vergessen... 

antihero


----------



## bendis (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von antihero _
> *Ach ja? Eigentlich sollte der Text _ungerastert_ doch weniger verpixeln? Die Schrift ist ja dann nicht als Bitmap sondern als (beinahe) Vektor gespeichert => Verlustfreies Vergrössern...
> Oder liege ich damit falsch?*



@antihero:

Sorry, da hab ich was falsches geschrieben. Ich hab's eben nochmal getestet, und der ungerasterte Text ist tatsächlich schärfer als der gerasterte. Ich war fest davon überzeugt, dass es andersrum ist. Da hat mir irgendjemand mal was falsches erzählt...  

Aber beim  Transformieren/Drehen der Schrift kommt es auch ein bißchen auf den Winkel an, bei bestimmten Winkeln ist es pixeliger, da muß man etwas rumexperimentieren

MfG
Bendis


----------



## prapse (12. August 2003)

okay danke


----------

